# Red Footed Tortoises.



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

I have always been a huge fan of the land tortoises and picked up this pair of South American Red Foot Tortoises at a reptile show recently.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 13, 2012)

how cute they look like they are dancing


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice!

Wish we could keep tortoises in Australia


----------



## K3nny (Sep 13, 2012)

quick question, are cherry faced red foots an actual strain/sub-species or are they just another marketing ploy?


----------



## Umbral (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice addition! I've always loved tortoises, when I was living in South Africa I swore I was going to own one when I was older that and an ostrich lol. Guess which one I grew out of wanting


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

They are all Geochelone carbonaria, it is just that the Cherry Head is slightly smaller.



K3nny said:


> quick question, are cherry faced red foots an actual strain/sub-species or are they just another marketing ploy?


----------

